# History of fan decks



## seattleestimator (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm an office administrator for a painting company and a large part of my job is marketing through online articles. My boss has asked me to write an article about the history of fan decks. I've been looking everywhere, but I can't seem to find any info on them other than what paint manufacturers have them and how much they cost. Does anyone know when we first started using fan decks? Any and all info is helpful - thank you!


----------



## Retired From Paint (Jun 12, 2011)

Seattle,
Contact Dorn Color Inc. They have been producing decks since 1927
I bet they would be happy to share their experience.
Also another would be Chroma Source Inc.
Not to many people make color chips and charts this is why they are
very expensive for paint manufacters. Trust me the price is in the gallon of paint. The nicer the chart or chip the higher the price of your paint.

Maybe when you finish the article you could post it here.

Best reguards


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Interesting subject, try Barbara Jacobs' blog, she might have some info.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes Seattle, please post your article. I would love to know the history as well


----------



## seattleestimator (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you all for the info! My boss will be happy that you guys want to read the article, too.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

seattleestimator said:


> Thank you all for the info! My boss will be happy that you guys want to read the article, too.


 We may be the only ones!! lol You are gonna have to be some writer to make the history of fan decks riveting reading! Best of luck...


----------



## crazyson2001 (Jan 3, 2010)

Retired From Paint said:


> Not to many people make color chips and charts this is why they are
> very expensive for paint manufacters. Trust me the price is in the gallon of paint. The nicer the chart or chip the higher the price of your paint.


I heard a figure thrown out once before that a fan deck costs the paint company something like $30 to make each fan deck. I wonder if that is accurate? I figured it was BS....does anyone know?


----------



## drew1143 (Jan 23, 2010)

$30 sounds reasonable. SW fan decks cost about $10 but other fan decks can cost quite a bit more. I know there is a Pantone deck which is well over $100.


----------



## cardwizzard (Sep 13, 2010)

crazyson2001 said:


> I heard a figure thrown out once before that a fan deck costs the paint company something like $30 to make each fan deck. I wonder if that is accurate? I figured it was BS....does anyone know?


 
Yeah thats crap. I know closer to $5 would be more accurate. Depends on size and quality but this is ballpark.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

drew1143 said:


> $30 sounds reasonable. SW fan decks cost about $10 but other fan decks can cost quite a bit more. I know there is a Pantone deck which is well over $100.



GAWD..... they cost 10 bucks? I get them by the boxed 6 pack for free. I leave them with customers all the time. Sometimes I get them back, sometimes I dont. A fan deck is instant advertisement for manufacturers, homeowners dream off of those charts and want the colors they pick out of them to be the same- not matched to another brand. I would think paint manufacturers are aware of this. Being stingy with the fan decks could potentially lose a manufacturer a lot of sales. I mark my fan decks and I have had my fan decks turn up in new customers hands (referrals) and they already know what colors they want. I always think its funny how much fan decks get around from one family to another.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Looking for the old SW fan deck (the blue-grey one). Anyone have this and willing to sell it?


----------

